# Anthony Bourdain



## Katybug (Dec 28, 2013)

I've read his name here several times so there must be others who watch it.  One of the best shows on TV for me and I am able to see fabulous cinematography and hear the history of dream spots and countries I've barely heard of.  Incredible show, but my gawd, the things that man eats!  I have had to mute it several times, can't bear to hear the description, but the show is very entertaining and educational if you like travelogue/food type shows.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)

I really like him, and enjoyed watching his old show No Reservations.  I heard he has a new show now, but I've never seen it.  I liked his sense of humor, and the places he visited were very interesting.  I give him credit for sampling the various foods in other countries, surely you wouldn't want to watch Bizarre Foods with Andrew Zimmern, LOL.  Wish there were more shows like that, not only on cable TV, but on regular TV...way to much junk on television nowadays, that just makes people hateful, or turns their minds to jello.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 28, 2013)

They've been repeating No Reservations in the wee small hours here and I'm recently addicted to this guy.  It didn't register on my radar first few times around, my mistake.  What a great character he is, we go through life hoping to meet interesting, laid back, fit in anywhere people like that. (He ain't ugly either, that helps.) Love seeing what and where the locals eat in exotic places.    Best 'foodie' on TV. Evva.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_Just checked him out Di and if i didn't know any better i could swear he is your brother_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 28, 2013)

I caught the tail-end of one of his shows while channel-surfing and was intrigued, because he was visiting a group of martial artists in I think Bali, where they go all-out with their sparring - full-contact without pads, sharp weapons, etc. 

The faces he was making while watching it were priceless! 

I was less thrilled when he then proceeded to sit down and eat owl intestines or whatever it was ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Just checked him out Di and if i didn't know any better i could swear he is your brother_



I have a brother? 

  He's leavin' it late to get in touch.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> They've been repeating No Reservations in the wee small hours here and I'm recently addicted to this guy.  It didn't register on my radar first few times around, my mistake.  What a great character he is, we go through life hoping to meet interesting, laid back, fit in anywhere people like that.



*(He ain't ugly either, that helps.)* Love seeing what and where the locals eat in exotic places. 

His looks got my attention in the beginning, then I became addicted to the show.  Like you, Di, I love seeing the local's choices all over the world.  I have it on auto tape and can spend an afternoon traveling around the world.  I find it to be one of the most informative shows on TV.  You actually learn the history of the area and I hang on every word because he makes it so interesting.

I haven't heard of his new show, only NO RESERVATIONS.   Any idea the name of it and is it already being shown?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Spotted him in something called 'The Taste', run like one of those gawd-awful talent shows like The Voice but for cooks. 
He was lined up with Nigella and 2 others I don't know, choosing a 'team' from the the amateur cooks.  Only caught a few minutes but it was pretty abysmal.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I caught the tail-end of one of his shows while channel-surfing and was intrigued, because he was visiting a group of martial artists in I think Bali, where they go all-out with their sparring - full-contact without pads, sharp weapons, etc.
> 
> The faces he was making while watching it were priceless!
> 
> ...



Owl intestines is almost nothing compared to the crapola that man ingests.  And when they get to the eyeballs, brains, etc., I mute!  They call it delicacies, I call it gut wrenching disgusting.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Spotted him in something called 'The Taste', run like one of those gawd-awful talent shows like The Voice but for cooks.
> He was lined up with Nigella and 2 others I don't know, choosing a 'team' from the the amateur cooks.  Only caught a few minutes but it was pretty abysmal.



Thx for the info, Di.  I'll be passing on that!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 29, 2013)

Katybug said:


> Owl intestines is almost nothing compared to the crapola that man ingests.  And when they get to the eyeballs, brains, etc., I mute!  They call it delicacies, I call it gut wrenching disgusting.



Yeah, that's a bit too much for my delicate constitution as well. I think I'd almost rather eat a Big Mac than some of the stuff you mentioned ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

No use asking you for a recipe for Rocky Mountain or Prairie Oysters then? 



http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/RockyMtnOyster.htm


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 29, 2013)

NAW...dont care for Bourdian, I want entertainment.swearing and yelling !!!!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Never felt the urge to eat anywhere Ramsey was cooking. All that sweatin' and spittin' and sputterin' going on puts me off, and believe me, it takes a lot to put me off food.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

The new show is called Parts Unknown, there seems to be some video clips of the different shows online...http://www.cnn.com/video/shows/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown/


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> NAW...dont care for Bourdian, I want entertainment.swearing and yelling !!!!



No yelling from Bourdain for sure, but I can tell you don't watch his show....it's mostly for the ladies who enjoy that type entertainment.  Trust me when I say it is total entertainment for those of us who have darned near become addicted.  But they have to bleep him ALL THE TIME, as he throws the f-bomb around as if he's in a men's locker room. 

This jerk's picture posted, whose name I forget cuz I never watch him, is a first class A-H from those who do watch him...very mean spirited and condescending, I hear.   I loathe that type personality and am surprised he is so successful. Despite his despicable personality, apparently he is very good at what he does, so there ya go!

Bourdain is a delightful charmer and then some, just has a bit of a potty mouth.  Wouldn't bother me at all, but I suppose there are those who would be turned off by it.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> No use asking you for a recipe for Rocky Mountain or Prairie Oysters then?
> 
> 
> 
> http://whatscookingamerica.net/History/RockyMtnOyster.htm



Oh sure you can, Di, fix 'em all the time, don't ya know?  HA!  But many yrs ago I was around a few who were totally grossed out watching me eat a raw water oyster or escargot, so it's that different strokes for different folks thing again.  These days everyone I know eats oysters, but I prefer them steamed and then I eat like a piglet!

This is one of my favorite stories, so hope you all don't mind me sharing.  When g'son. RJ, was in 2nd grade the students were asked in class their favorite food.  His answer...."rooster."  The class lol'd and then some and the teacher explained to him we don't eat roosters.  He told her they should go to "Aw, Shucks," in Wilmington, NC.  Didn't intimidate him one bit!  He knew exactly what he had been eating for several years...a raw oyster on a cracker with hot sauce, jalepenos, and cocktail sauce and it's called "A Rooster."  We are an oyster lovin' family and those who laughed at him just hadn't tried it!  Not everyone's thing, but I can't tell you how good they are!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

There's a subtle difference, well, perhaps less than subtle, in the two differing uses of the f-bomb.  Bourdain uses it in the right context where it is simply a part of normal commentary, the way 'normal' people do, in normal conversation.  Ramsey uses it as his sole source of vocabulary ammo.

Thanks for that link SB, had a look at some of the teasers and yes, I'll be watching out for that one surfacing here. 



Clever titles aren't they?  'No Reservations' and 'Parts Unknown'.  Can't resist a show that appreciates a good pun.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> The new show is called Parts Unknown, there seems to be some video clips of the different shows online...http://www.cnn.com/video/shows/anthony-bourdain-parts-unknown/



Thx, SB, I happened to see it today via tape and thinking it was his other show.  It took me about 2 minutes to delete...I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

> But many yrs ago I was around a few who were totally grossed out  watching me eat a raw water oyster or escargot, so it's that different  strokes for different folks thing again.



Never could stomach oysters, I just gag on the taste and texture for some reason.  I'll eat pippies and mussels etc, just never could hack eating oysters.  I never 'acquired' the taste. The family ate them but gave up on trying to make me see the light, I was 'wasting' too many. 



Many an expedition was made to 'hunt' Sydney Rock Oysters at low tide, they'd eat them straight off the shell still on the rock. I thought it was disgusting.   Now people pay arms and legs to eat them in fancy restaurants.siiiiigh.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 29, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Never could stomach oysters, I just gag on the taste and texture for some reason.  I'll eat pippies and mussels etc, just never could hack eating oysters.  I never 'acquired' the taste. The family ate them but gave up on trying to make me see the light, I was 'wasting' too many.
> 
> 
> 
> Many an expedition was made to 'hunt' Sydney Rock Oysters at low tide, they'd eat them straight off the shell still on the rock. I thought it was disgusting.   Now people pay arms and legs to eat them in fancy restaurants.siiiiigh.



I've never had Sydney Rock Oysters, of course, but I promise you I would pay to have them if they're that good.  

What are pippies?


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

OMG even the great god Google can't find Pippy, it must be more local than I thought.

Like these things, only a bit smoother and flatter usually.  We'd dig them up by twisting a foot down into the sand in the surf while beach fishing and use them for bait but they're not half bad in a paella or chowder. They're about 2 inches across. Wouldn't eat them raw though, they're like pale yellow rubber. 



[URL="http://pictures.n3po.com"][IMG]http://pictures.n3po.com/cache/Images/White-mussels_540.jpg[/URL]Image: pictures.n3po.com[/IMG]

They've been on the menu a long time, there are Koori middens of them yards deep in the sandhills around here and dated to thousands of years old.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 29, 2013)

I love him !

And he is on a cooking contest show, The Taste it starts in a few weeks. He is one of the team leaders and judges.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

Even his wife in nice, they're very playful together!


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I love him !
> 
> And he is on a cooking contest show, The Taste it starts in a few weeks. He is one of the team leaders and judges.



That's the one that's already running down here. Only caught a bit of it but too much like those other overproduced 'talent' shows for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2013)

The only cooking contest show I really liked was "Chopped".  Three chefs made appetizers, entrees and desserts with a basket of ingredients given to them.  Sometimes they were given pretty weird things, but surprisingly prepared some interesting dishes.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 29, 2013)

I watched a lot, they're how I learnt to cook really, maybe it was a fascination because I was banned from the kitchen as a kid. My fave was 'The 2 Fat Ladies', they did food porn that appealed more to my tastes. 

  Any show that mentioned 'nutritious' 'fat reduced' or 'healthier option' got the flick.  Life's too short to eat boring stuff.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I watched a lot, they're how I learnt to cook really, maybe it was a fascination because I was banned from the kitchen as a kid. My fave was 'The 2 Fat Ladies', they did food porn that appealed more to my tastes.
> 
> Any show that mentioned 'nutritious' 'fat reduced' or 'healthier option' got the flick.  Life's too short to eat boring stuff.



:yeahright:   ITA, Di!


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 30, 2013)

I cant cook if my life depended on it but I do make a decent bunch of chocolate chips cookies after ten tries.

I can make a lemon meringue pie that my Mom showed me,but never could get that damn meringus to stand up but tooth picks solved that problem.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> I cant cook if my life depended on it but I do make a decent bunch of chocolate chips cookies after ten tries.
> 
> I can make a lemon meringue pie that my Mom showed me,but never could get that damn meringus to stand up but tooth picks solved that problem.



Good for you, Davey!  I'm not a Cool Whip fan at all, but I use spray whipped cream on my lemon pies....the 2 I make every year for Xmas. (lol)  Meringue is delicious, but a PIA!  

So what do you and your g'daughter eat other than desserts?


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> The only cooking contest show I really liked was "Chopped". Three chefs made appetizers, entrees and desserts with a basket of ingredients given to them. Sometimes they were given pretty weird things, but surprisingly prepared some interesting dishes.


Oh please watch Cutthroat Kitchen, it's in the Food network too and it is the funniest meanest show I have ever watched. I have never laughed so hard in my life! 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/cutthroat-kitchen/index.html


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 30, 2013)

[QUOTE 
So what do you and your g'daughter eat other than desserts?[/QUOTE]

Ya gotta remember we're talking about a 15 year old and a 76 year old who's eating habits are totally different.

What she likes I dont,what I like she doesnt. 
Often I ask " lets both go out and get a nice steak dinner with all the fixings."
She says" Ill settle for a bake potato and a large diet coke".

"how about barbecue ribs? 
"can we stop by Burger King on the way back?"

Just last week I took her and 3 of her girlfriends out to eat for winning the cheerleaders contest.,mistake was asking "where ya all wanna go?'

The 1 slice of pepperoni pizza and rootbeer was OK.



Her favorite restaurant is Taco Bell but it has to be the drive thru.


----------



## Katybug (Dec 30, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> [QUOTE
> So what do you and your g'daughter eat other than desserts?



Ya gotta remember we're talking about a 15 year old and a 76 year old who's eating habits are totally different.

What she likes I dont,what I like she doesnt. 
Often I ask " lets both go out and get a nice steak dinner with all the fixings."
She says" Ill settle for a bake potato and a large diet coke".

"how about barbecue ribs? 
"can we stop by Burger King on the way back?"

Just last week I took her and 3 of her girlfriends out to eat for winning the cheerleaders contest.,mistake was asking "where ya all wanna go?'

The 1 slice of pepperoni pizza and rootbeer was OK.



Her favorite restaurant is Taco Bell but it has to be the drive thru.[/QUOTE]


*You have my admiration, Davey, for all your efforts.  It's hard given the age difference and our taste in food as we mature.  I'm just wondering how I ended up with the only 2 g'kids who don't like fast food!!! (But then neither do I.)  They don't even like good deli's, one of my favorites!!!:aargh:  Spoiled? Maybe, but it's not just with me, they just don't like it.  Their dad grills burgers 1" thick fairly often, so the junk food places pale in comparison.  And you either like deli meats or you don't.  I just go with the flow and know you do the same.   *


----------

